# Are these Scarce? Now For Sale



## David E (Sep 7, 2004)

There are six bottles (soda) all are from different years (ABM) of Owens ill and some caps from Owens. Seems to be baked on enamel. These are all made for Conventions National and such, Softdrink Association

 #1) Chicago 1953 Owen Ill. Glass Co. Duraglass Glass Co Toledo, same for stopper (crown) metal.
 #2)Atlantic City 1958 Owen Ill Product White recap top
 #3) San Francisco 1961  Green bottle with metal top(Crown)
 #4 Chicago 1990 Interbay Convention  with Blk screw top
 #5 Anaheim Ca 1977 NSDA Convention with wht screw top
 #6 Chicago 1972 NSDA
 Dave                                    They are now for sale, need your E mail if interested
                                             They belong to a lady friend
                                              Thanks


----------



## David E (Sep 7, 2004)

*RE: Are these Scarce?*

Photo#1


----------



## David E (Sep 7, 2004)

*RE: Are these Scarce?*

Pic#2


----------



## David E (Sep 7, 2004)

*RE: Are these Scarce?*

Pic#3


----------



## David E (Sep 7, 2004)

*RE: Are these Scarce?*

Pic#4


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Sep 8, 2004)

*RE: Are these Scarce?*

Hey David

 Most of those bottles look like the ones made for the ABCB (American Bottlers of Carbonated Beverages) annual conventions held from the early 1950s  thru at least the 1970s. I've picked up a few over the years and have seen them on eBay - try doing a search there for values.  There are collectors out there trying to make a complete collection of all the years available. I have no idea aprroximately how many were produced each year. The bottles are kind of neat as they feature sites found in whatever city hosted the convention each year and they are also rather unique as they are four color ACLs.

 -Sam


----------



## David E (Sep 9, 2004)

*RE: Are these Scarce?*

Thanks Sam I will do that, I like Mickey the best.

 Dave


----------



## David E (Sep 24, 2004)

*RE: Are these Scarce?*

From the net.                        

 ABCB/NSDA Convention Commemorative Bottles 
 National Soft Drink Association (NSDA) is the leading trade association for the non-alcohol beverage industry. Originally founded in 1919 as the American Bottlers of Carbonated Beverage (ABCB), the name was changed to NSDA in 1966.

 NSDA serves as a liaison between various industry, government, legislative, regulatory and public groups. Until 2000, NSDA hosted InterBev, the beverage industry's largest trade show. InterBev, previously named the International Beverage Industry Exposition (IBIE), continues to exist and is held every two years. For more information please see www.interbev.com. 

 A number of commemorative bottles have been produced in celebration of the yearly NSDA convention. However, commemorative bottles produced by Owens-Illinois from 1950 until 2000 have become particularly popular among bottle collectors over the years. The graphics on these bottles highlight the city where the convention was held, and the location and date of the convention are always printed on the bottle. Owens-Illinois is one of the world's leading producers of glass and plastics packaging products.  Below is Owens-Illinois contact information.

 Owens-Illinois, Inc.
 One SeaGate
 Toledo, Ohio 43666

 While NSDA appreciates that these bottles have become collectibles, the association does not know their value.  If you are interested in purchasing or selling bottles, you may  want to put them on E-bay or other on-line auctions, or contact some of the   memorabilia resources listed on NSDA's  web site under www.nsda.org/softdrinks/Memorabilia/index.html







 National Soft Drink Association
 1101 16th Street, NW
 Washington, DC 20036
 Copyright Â© 1999 National Soft Drink Association,  All Rights Reserved. tel: (


----------



## David E (Sep 24, 2004)

*RE: Are these Scarce?*

NSDA ~ National Soft Drink Association *

 8oz Commemorative Bottles

 1971 Houston TX (Flask) $100-125 ** 
 1972 Chicago IL (Hancock Tower) $10-12 
 1973 Miami FL (Dolphin) $10-12 
 1974 Atlantic City NJ (NSDA logo and eagle-green glass) $10-12 
 1975 Dallas TX (George Washington-amber glass) $10-12 
 1976 Chicago IL (Thomas Jefferson-green glass) $10-12 
 1977 Anaheim CA (amber glass) $10-12 
 1978 Atlanta GA (Stone Mountain-Georgia green glass) $10-12 
 1979 Dallas TX (Steer head) $10-12 
 1980 Chicago IL (Water Tower-amber glass) $10-12 
 1981 Los Angeles CA (LA Bicentennial logo) $10-12 
 1982 Atlanta GA (Peach-green glass) $10-12 
 1983 Houston TX (Texas) $10-12 
 Owens-Illinois Bottles 
 1950 San Francisco CA $550-650 
 1951 Washington DC $100-125 
 1952 Atlantic City NJ $95-110 
 1953 Chicago IL $95-110 
 1954 Philadelphia PA $60-75 
 1955 Miami FL $60-75 
 1956 Cleveland OH $60-75 
 1957 Washington DC $95-110 
 1958 Atlantic City NJ $150-175 
 1959 St Louis MO $60-75 
 1960 Detroit MI $45-55 
 1961 San Francisco CA $45-55 
 1962 Atlantic City NJ $45-55 
 1963 Dallas TX $40-45 
 1964 Chicago IL $40-45 
 1965 Miami FL $40-45 
 1966 Atlantic City NJ $40-45 
 1967 Houston TX $30-35 
 1968 Detroit MI $30-35 
 1969 San Francisco CA $95-110 
 1970 Philadelphia PA $30-35 
 1971 Houston TX $20-25 
 1972 Chicago IL $20-25 
 1973 Miami FL $20-25 
 1974 Atlantic City NJ $60-75 
 1975 Dallas TX $15-20 
 1976 Chicago IL $15-20 
 1977 Anaheim CA $35-45 
 1978 Atlanta GA $15-20 
 1979 Dallas TX $15-20 
 1980 Chicago IL $15-20 
 1981 Los Angeles CA $15-20 
 1982 Atlanta GA $15-20 
 1983 Houston TX $15-20 
 1984 Chicago IL $15-20 
 1985 Anaheim CA $30-35 
 1986 Dallas TX $15-20 
 1987 Chicago IL $15-20 
 1988 Atlanta GA $15-20 
 1989 Las Vegas NV $15-20 
 1990 Chicago IL $15-20 
 1992 Chicago IL $10-15 
 1994 Atlanta GA $10-15 
 1996 Houston TX $10-15 
 1998 Dallas TX $10-15 
 Glenshaw Glass Salt and Pepper Shakers 
 1939 San Francisco CA (one white logo, one yellow logo)  $100-125 
 1940 Cincinnati OH $60-75 
 1941 Philadelphia PA $60-75 
 1942 Atlantic City NJ $50-65 
 1959 St Louis MO $50-60 
 1962 Atlantic City NJ $40-45 
 1964 Chicago IL $35-40 
 1966 Atlantic City NJ $35-40 
 1970 Philadelphia PA $20-25 
 1984 Chicago IL $12-15 
 1987 Chicago IL $12-15 
 1988 Atlanta GA $12-15 
 1989 Las Vegas NV $12-15 
   Hartness International Bottles 
 1978 Atlanta GA $10-12 
 1979 Dallas TX $10-12 
 1980 Chicago IL $10-12 
 1981 Los Angeles CA $10-12 
 1982 Atlanta GA $10-12 
 1983 Houston TX $10-12 
 Liberty Glass Company Bottles 
 1979 Dallas TX (white glass) $15-18 
 1979 Dallas TX $15-18 
 1980 Chicago IL (red glass)  $15-20 
 1980 Chicago IL  $15-20 
 Miscellaneous Bottles 
 1990 Become the King of the Jungle (Vitro Packaging) $25-30 
 1994 Vitro Packaging Inc - Inter Bev 94 - Innovations in Glass Packaging $20-25 
 1985 Anaheim CA "for all your West Coast needs" (Laurens Glass) $10-12 
 1977 Anaheim CA (ADM Corn Sweetener) $40-50 

 * The National Soft Drink Association is the leading trade association for the soft drink industry. Originally founded in 1919 as the American Bottlers of Carbonated Beverages (ABCB), the name was changed to NSDA in 1966. The NSDA serves as a liaison between various industry, government, legislative, regulatory and public groups and hosts numerous trade shows. The bi-annual NSDA convention, also referred to as InterBev, was previously named the International Beverage Industry Exposition (IBIE). A number of commemorative bottles have been produced in celebration of the NSDA conventions. Commemorative bottles produced by Owens-Illinois have become particularly popular among bottle collectors over the years. 
 ** Prices are only a guideline. Actual value may vary from area to area. 
 The prices listed here are based on the Eastern USA.

 Back to Bottle Lists [ Back to INFO ][ Back HOME ]

  [ Search ] [ Info ] [ Trade ] [ Brands ] [ Collection ] [ Bottles ] [ Links ] [ Crowncaps ] [ Sign * View ]


----------



## David E (Oct 6, 2004)

*RE: Are these Scarce?*



> RE: Are these Scarce? (in reply to David E)
> 
> Threse Bottles are now for sale
> 
> ...


----------

